# Polish & wax wheels



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a brand new set of wheels without tyres waiting to go on the TT. I would like to polish an apply a good few coats of wax on them. Whats the best products to use?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i would wash them first, then apply 2 coats of wheel sealant, poorboys, then wax them,with any decent wax,2 thin coats


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

FK1000 or Collinite 845 IW work very well on alloys, probably better than a dedicated wheel sealant..


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've tried a few dedicated wheel products, but have found FK1000p is excellent and you can use it on the rest of the car too.


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

Without plugging too much.. I can highly recommend Zymol Wheel Wax Coat, comes in a spray bottle and is very easy to use. Took very good care of my polished BBS RM's on my golf.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not into show and shine, but need something for my new wheels.

Is this impressive, or am I being conned?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry mate but that was hardly dirty to start with :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys.. where's the best place to purchase FK1000p?


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

CYC link below

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Only started looking for this after seeing this post, so not saying it's the best, but at least they sell it 

If you find anywhere better, post it up here

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... w_402.html


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Have a look at a test I did over on DW: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=141715

Persoanally I would go for 2x coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine. If you want to polish then AG SRP is a good choice.

However what wax/sealants do you already have? One of these may be suitable...


----------

